# abandoned tube stations



## oldscrote (Jan 9, 2013)

The Google doodle for today is the150th anniversary of the London underground,one of the links they give is this one

http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 15, 2013)

Great link, I didn't know this site existed - thanks!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, interesting link. I sometimes would glimpse a disused station as the tube went through it when I lived in London. Would love to go & look!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 22, 2013)

The underground has always fascinated me since a kid. 
Love to see disused lines.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shifty (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry to reply to an old thread but I couldn't resist as that was the site brought me here in the first place!!!


----------

